# Ein HTML Dokument in PDF umwandeln



## euro (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich bin ein VB Anfänger. 
Darum brauche ich etwas Hilfe. 
Wie konvertiere ich ein HTML Dokument in ein PDF? 
Den Quellcode des HTML kann ich als PDF speichern, nur schaffe ich es nicht das reine HTML Format zu konvertieren. 
Wo kann der Fehler liegen?


Grüße


----------



## Mafutrct (22. Februar 2005)

hi

Was meinst du damit, du kannst den Quellcode als PDF speichern, aber nicht das reine Format?
Hast du denn ein Programm, um HTML in PDF umzuwandeln?


----------



## euro (25. Februar 2005)

Ich habe einen Code, der TXT- files in PDF konvertieren kann.

Diesen wollte ich anpassen damit er auch HTML Dateien in das PDF Format umwandelt.
Das hat aber nicht geklappt.
Er zeigt mir nur den Quellcode des HTML`s.
Ich habe auch schon eifrig gegoogelt, konnte dort auch nichts finden.


Gruß


----------



## Mafutrct (28. Februar 2005)

anscheinend wird in das pdf nur der text eingefügt
du musst also den text aus dem html extrahieren und diesen einfügen


----------



## Gammal Svensk (1. März 2005)

...das wird auch nicht so ohne weiteres gehen - wenn überhaupt. PDF ist ein Adobe- eigenes, plattformübergreifendes Format. Um PDF-Dateien aus anderen Anwendungen zu erzeugen, stellt Adobe den s.g. PDF-Writer zur Verfügung, der aber leider inzwischen nur noch im Zusammenhang mit dem nicht ganz preiswerten SW-Paket Acrobat (nicht zu verwecheln mit dem Acrobat Reader) erhältlich ist (und hier ist er voll integriert, d.h., er kann nicht separat installiert werden!). Aber ist gibt in zwischen auch Alternativen. Suche einfach mal nach PDF-Writer unter Google. Du wirst fündig werden. Viel Erfolg.


----------

